# the UK why



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is the UK the haven for all peoples above all other countries. Is our record on crime prevention better than elsewhere.Or is it perceived as the hub of civilisation.
I mean it is not all that long we have had a Parliament.

cabby


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

The UK is 6th on this list of top 25 countries for international migration from 1960 to 2013, lower than Germany but pretty much on a par with France.

http://www.migrationpolicy.org/programs/data-hub/international-migration-statistics

Jim.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The UK has a reputation for tolerance and fairness, and the Parliament dates back to the Magna Carta, it may have changed since then with Universal Suffrage etc. but it is still the same basic set up from then.....

The UK of course, is also a massive mix of people from elsewhere - the Romans, the Celts, the Normans, the French and so on - all have had a very important role in the development of the country as we now experience it....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Jimblob44 wrote: *The UK is 6th on this list of top 25 countries for international migration from 1960 to 2013, lower than Germany but pretty much on a par with France.
> 
> http://www.migrationpolicy.org/programs/data-hub/international-migration-statistics
> 
> Jim.


Interesting to play with the figures and dates if you use them to the right of the chart. If you order them by migrant share of total population we dont even appear on the list until 2013. We were second on the list for the number of migrants in 1970 then in the 80's and 90's nobody seemed to want to come here but we are 3rd again in 2013.

Interestingly some of the Arab / Middle east countries are almost all made up from Migrants.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

70's were mainly due to the King of Scotland VC.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm only there 'cause I was born there & not one of the better countries like NZ or Australia (and I don't speak foreign) - it seems that the reverse is true for the freeloaders coming into UK, as long as they can say "I want benefit money" they manage. . . 
Overloaded, overcrowded & sinking fast - unless you believe Cameron et al


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Took us that long to build more garden sheds.


cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's because the Country is full of wonderful people like you cabby.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Please oh please can we close this topic on that historic post from 747.  

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am sure that that sentiment would be echoed by a very large number of others - I agree with him.

and that is not meant to be a joke, but sadly you are not likely to get it closed and as the evening moves on and perhaps the corks come out it may degenerate..........

but I hope not.....

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh I don't know, 6.30 seems a good time to start the fighting, can only get better or worse, dependent on your viewpoint. 8) :? 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

'Migration' - how is that defined? and counted?

It may be possible for Non-EU travellers, because they have to fill-in immigration forms, but in respect of EU citizens they just arrive on a flight(possibly a one-way ticket) and we do not know whether they will be here for 10 days or 10 years or till they die.

There is no requirement to register one's 'Residence' in UK - I have never done and I assume it cannot be required of other nationalities and not UK citizens (I understand that all people in France have to do it)

I am not objecting to EU citizens moving from one country to another - I take advantage of that right to do it on a regular basis.

However, I wonder how the UK statistics on 'Migration' are compiled when there seems to be no way to know how long a person has, or intends to stay in UK.

Geoff


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> 'Migration' . . .
> However, I wonder how the UK statistics on 'Migration' are compiled when there seems to be no way to know how long a person has, or intends to stay in UK. Geoff


Easy, think of a low(ish) number to start with, massage the figures & convert it into meaningless statistics (of course allowing form the 20 or 30% discrepancy) - simples and no one's got the balls to do anything about it after all I bet there's not many undesirables living within 1sq mile of most MP's so to them it's not a problem :evil:


----------

